# climber looking for work, will travel



## woodgnome250 (Jan 24, 2006)

I am a recently unemployed climber looking for work. After Highschool i went to work for 2 years climbing for the Bartlett Tree Experts in Syracuse, NY. I have a good understanding of tree biology and basic pruning principals. I have all my own basic gear besides a climbing saw. I feel I am a good climber and a dedicated worker always willing to learn. Also last spring I spent 3 weeks in Rahway, NJ looking for the Asian Long-horned Beetle for the USDA. Any information about a possible job would be appreciated.


----------



## sheisonthemoon (Jan 24, 2006)

*try this link*

I'm not sure if you're willing to travel but i know there are seveal needed climbers for the N.Y. area . 
http://jobs.msn.careerbuilder.com/Custom/MSN/FindJobs.aspx
Enter Tree climbers under the basic search and at least 4 opportunities will be shown from the last week. 
Good Luck , Noel


----------



## tree jockey (Jan 27, 2006)

*Looking to relocate to central N.H. ?*



woodgnome250 said:


> I am a recently unemployed climber looking for work. After Highschool i went to work for 2 years climbing for the Bartlett Tree Experts in Syracuse, NY. I have a good understanding of tree biology and basic pruning principals. I have all my own basic gear besides a climbing saw. I feel I am a good climber and a dedicated worker always willing to learn. Also last spring I spent 3 weeks in Rahway, NJ looking for the Asian Long-horned Beetle for the USDA. Any information about a possible job would be appreciated.




I'm always looking for team players. Year round work, prestine Lakes Region of New Hampshire; good beenies/ good pay/ good equipe./ safety & continue education / for good attitude, work ethic, and dedication


----------



## Mitchell Tree (Feb 7, 2006)

If you are still looking and wanting to relocate I am in need of a climber in Dale City VA.

Send any interest to [email protected]


----------



## Tree Machine (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Mitchell, 

Woodgnome is here in Indianapolis. All is going really well so far. I only hope you can find a guy with the kind of ambition Gnome has.

Keep looking. You'll find your tree warriors.


----------



## treesrus (May 1, 2006)

*tree climber needed in Newport News, Vqa*

I have one of the best tree companies in Va. and am located in Newport News, Va. I am looking for a very good climber and will pay well.
I have the newest and best bucket trucks, apprentice loader etc.
Please call 757 594-0500 if you are interested.

Bud with Trees-R- us.

Thanks


----------

